# His teeth are falling out



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian will be 5 months in a week and his teeth are falling out.
He is going nuts, he keeps biting everything including us.
His mouth looks like he's been in a bloody fight.

What can we do, is there anything that will help him with his discomfort?...and ours.


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

Carrots placed in the freezer.....wet a small towel and freeze it

Don't play tug of war roughly with him allow him to chew the carrots (Reba loves them) or other "soft" toys this won't last long. Couple of weeks or so.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

I second Dixie's Mom about the frozen cloth and soft toys. We took a couple wash clothes and kong treat bones (soft) and froze them and it helped out immensely. Your pup might not take to it at first (mine didn't), but once they do it will help quite a bit.


----------

